# Ipod Shuffle no sound?



## Proudmoms (Apr 21, 2003)

I have a Ipod shuffle 1st generation.
I have uploaded music to it twice in Itunes .
I have tried 3 different sets of ear phones/ear buds.

Do you think the Ear jack might be bad?

Has anyone ever taken these apart and had it work after putting it back together.

Thanks,
Vera


----------

